# Are there any models of the primarchs?



## ZARDRA

Hello everybody,

i've been wondering if there are any models available to buy of the primarchs or are the ones i've seen all scratch built. if nybody nows were i can get them please let me no, or if anybody has an idea of the scale they wood be compaired to a space marrine that would be cool as well.:santa:


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

unfortunately, no, you can't buy any primarch models. Anyway, all the semi decent primarchs are dead or missing  But if you have seen the poster the heresy online banner at the top of the page is based on, it shows the emperor (in gold) horus (in black) and sanguinus (in gold, he's the blood angels primarch) So, from that picture, sanguinus is a good bit bigger than the normal marines, but not as big as someone like horus, with his uber awesome killy terminator armour. So, using my powers of deduction :wink: I'm pretty sure the primarchs would be a little bigger than a normal marine, around the size of a plastic termie.


----------



## Talos

They are models for the Primarchs in epic but only the Chaos ones. I have only seen Fulgrim ( big snake thing with Wings), Angron and Magnus. There is one more but not sure which one think it is the death guard primarch but never seen it .

If you scroll down a bit you can see the epic ones, not a fan of them really but its the only thing GW have done.
http://www.solegends.com/citcat9x3/c92407epicdaemons-01.htm


----------



## Deneris

Ronin Miniatures made a line of Primarch-like models, but WITHOUT permission of GW, so they ended up in a bit of hot water. The models WERE cool and rarely show up on eBay...

*"The Death Knight"* -You can guess the Primarch:


----------



## Ferrus Manus

There are models for the primarchs but there not made by GW (still they look awesome), if you go on Cool Mini Or Not they sometimes auction them.

Also i think your avatar pic is a primarch model of Horus... :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

There was actually a model of Leman Russ with his wolves, but it's been OOP for years. I was always sick I never managed to get my hands on one.


----------



## Concrete Hero

Check out Cool Mini Or Not, theres plenty of primarch models there.

Scratch built, and probably not up for sale, Yes. Gorgeous though....


----------



## emerald flame

I have the Leman Russ mini, but that is the only one that I know if.

Funny thing is that next to the other marines, he looks a little scrawny.


----------



## ZARDRA

cooooool guysk: thanks for the info! and the avatar on my page is Abbadon, not horus!:so_happy:

well thats what it said on the pic anyway


----------



## Khorne's Fist

ZARDRA said:


> cooooool guysk: thanks for the info! and the avatar on my page is Abbadon, not horus!:so_happy:
> 
> well thats what it said on the pic anyway


I gotta say, it looks more like a very good rendering of Horus based on the picture of the final battle between him and the Empy, especially since that's Sanguinius lying at his feet. The very one used at the top of this page in fact...


----------



## Micklez

ZARDRA said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> or if anybody has an idea of the scale they wood be compaired to a space marrine that would be cool as well.:santa:


Hey mate, somewhere in the HH books it says "they [the primarchs] were as to us [space marines] as we were to humans" so using my _Size Deduction_ power and passing its psychic test it seems that they are the size of a SM + the difference between an IG and a SM


----------



## ZARDRA

DOH!!!:ireful2:


----------



## ZARDRA

ZARDRA said:


> DOH!!!:ireful2:


YOUR RIGHT IT IS BLOODY HORUS:wacko:


----------



## Arthur Chantz

are " ronin mini's" available anywhere???? if so does anybody have a leman russ i can trade/buy/steal???


----------



## vacantghost

there are excellent customs but unfortunately no, they dont sell them because GW decided not to have the father figures of the marines made and sculpted... -sobs- but as everyone said, ronin mini's made like a pack a 6 of primarch lookalikes and it was lit up in fire by GW xD


----------



## Fangio

Any idea where it would possible to see pics of them?


----------



## MasterKnives

the old school codex imperium had some pictures of one or two, the 3rd ed codex had the emp v horus with dead sanguiness on the ground...

but really Coolminiornot is your best bet to see them... or find someone who has scratch built all of them and is willing to sell them.


----------



## wikkat

, thats horus, its a model to replicate the famous artwork at the top of the page


----------



## BLvice

Ronin sculpted miniatures are very hard to come by. Due to the inherent problems revolving around GW's IP and the production of these models, it is difficult to find and purchase these models. Do a bit of digging and theres a good chance you will find the sculptor's contact info and you can order directly from him. However, the models are out of production and I doubt theres much left. Your best bet is trolling ebay for that lucky auction! I for one find the models out of proportion and relatively shoddy.


----------



## Epic Fail

also Scibor has done some *very* primarch like sculpts. I'm pretty sure GW brought the hammer down on him protecting their IP so you'll have to lurk on CMON or eBay to find his stuff.


----------



## Carnivore

Fangio said:


> Any idea where it would possible to see pics of them?


I think you should fiddle through the pages of the "Horus Heresy" artbooks of the card game from sabretooth and find nearly all the primarchs... more or less. You might also find some bits in the first codexes and old datas from "Space-Marine" and "Titan Lagion" (much less in Adeptus Titanicus")


----------



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon

actualley there are models. but i to made my own . even tho ther were gw models they were counted as Dioramas. if u look at my photos u will see my empror model


----------

